# DMT and the Pineal Gland



## Foolishgoiter (Mar 24, 2009)

Has anyone read or studied the pineal gland or the effects of DMT? Aside from being a recreational psychedelic it also has a strong correlation to what we feel. While on DMT you feel your consciousness separated from body & it is also the chemical that causes dreaming ( most of us find dreams more real than reality ) As well massive amounts of DMT are released when you die. The reason i mention this is that pineal gland can be effected negatively when the body undergoes large amounts of stress. Since the majority of people who are plagued with DP developed it while under the influence of a drug, i thought there might be a connection. If you are interested read upon it and see if you can find any other connections. Maybe we have damaged our pineal gland.


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't know alot about the pineal gland, but I will say that I am pretty sure that our condition is caused by a specific biochemical imbalance of some sort, of which has never been identified.

See if you can make sense of this http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/bookshelf/br.fcgi?book=endocrin&part=A442


----------

